# Bogging for Halee Boyd



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

I know this is probably not the right place to post this since it has nothing to do with fishing, but many of you probably have atv's or Jeeps or just like to play in the mud. We are having a benifit ride to help with Halee's cancer treatments. We will also be raffling off 2 YETI coolers which have been donated. If this just ain't your idea of fun thats fine, but please spread the word to anyone you know that would like to participate!!


----------



## TrixiBme (May 2, 2009)

This is a great cause, my kids and I are friends with this beautiful young lady and pray for her daily. You can follow her and her treatments on Hope 4 Halee on FB. She has a rare brain cancer that was found last May and has been going through He__ this past year. I ask everyone to take time and say a prayer for her and her family.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

This is you right Will?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn I was hoping this was gonna be somewhere close..I know they use to do Boggs at the Back-end of the Fairgrounds..It was a good turnout,about once a month..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great thing yall are doin. If I were able and didnt have two sick little men myself, we would be riding. Wes are the folks at Boggs donating any procedes? Or are they just letting yall use the facility to host it?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wld its an hour away from Milton. WELLLLLL Worth the trip!


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Boggs is donating part of the proceeds. I do not know this for sure though.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad you posted this. I saw it and now have several people going. One of my friends is bringing his motorhome. It will be a blast and for a great cause!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/Hope4Halee?fref=ts


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

Found out the entry fees will not be donated, but all proceeds from the raffle and poker run will go to the hope for Halee fund. Also any other donations will be accepted.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

How and where can I purchase a few raffle tickets?


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

*Raffle Tickets*

Tickets can be purchased from Will Rhodes 850-572-7416 call after 2;30


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone needs a ride for them and their quad let me know! I have space for two more quads and if need be I can get a bigger trailer that will hold four or five.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

grysqurl said:


> Found out the entry fees will not be donated, but all proceeds from the raffle and poker run will go to the hope for Halee fund. Also any other donations will be accepted.


Ahh Booo,whats the cost to get in?edit I found it,on there website..But it looks like you need to print some waviers off if your taking someone 18 or younger with you..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That is correct, and must be signed by their gaurdian. No exceptions cost was as of a month or two ago $25 per person for the day or weekend. And $10 per bike. $10 per day for premative camping. They have multiple showers, wash stations for yoir bikes or toys, bathrooms. Eell marked trails. Resturant with many choices. Gas available, ice, small parts selection. Air available for low tires. Swimming, caves for sight seeing. It is a jam up place. Our #1 favorite local place by far! Not to mention you will be helping oit a great cause


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

It is 10 dollars per person over 13yrs per day 25 dollars per vehicle on trails per weekend. If you bring a child waiver must be signed by the guardian AND notarized. oh children 6-12 $5 per day
:thumbup:

Bogg Daddy is offering his venue for our fundraiser not to mention he will have a live band. For this we are very thankful.


http://www.boggsandboulders.com


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I also have room for 1-2 bikes on my trailer. Let me know or get with will Rhodes to get in touch with one of us.


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

We had a great turnout and managed to raise over 3k for Halee! Thanks to everyone who participated!:thumbup:


----------

